# Toro 521 acting up just in time for the snow



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Been dependable for years. Only when I lent out my 28" Ariens yesterday and pulled her out is she growling. Engage the Auger and in 3 seconds hear RRRRRRRRRR for about 1 second then smooth again. Hope it's just the auger shaft spherical bearing assembly locking up and spinning and not gears! Looks like I'm taking her apart when I get home from work.. That's WHEN I gat home, fighting Hurricane force winds and snow. Gonna be a fun ride. Go Jeep!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I just re-build my 521 . . . loaned it to the neighbor across the street who is waiting on a machine that 'was' supposed to be delivered TODAY :surprise:

Cancelled delivery because of the snow . . . :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Dave9354 (Dec 11, 2010)

I just replaced impeller bushing on my toro which was completely shot. After installing the new one, mine also made a loud roar when auger was engaged under a load. I still cannot figure out why this is happening. Let me know how you make out when you diagnose the problem. Thanks, Dave.


----------

